# Is the Ignition Switch the same as recent GM Recall?



## HenryG (Mar 31, 2009)

With all of the recent eeved:bad press with GM and their ever expanding recall of faulty Ignition Switches, and previously reviewing posts about issues with the 2004-2006 GTO ignition switches, does anyone know if we have the same type of ignition switch as those being recalled?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not even close.......


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ours sometimes makes it so you can't start the car. It doesn't turn off by itself though like the recalls. Remember it's an Australian car with the engine being the only major share of "American" in it. (actually Canadian built)


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I said 'not even close' in my post above so maybe I should clarify. The recall is for a defective ignition switch in a totally different GM vehicle platform. The GTO problem is actually with the ignition cylinder.


----------

